# Boston residencey



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, I'm on my final tour of Iraq and plan on comming home to take the exams and hopefully get a job in Boston, what I wanted to know is. What towns are considred as being in Boston when they look at the residancey. I know I can choose to use town A or B based on what it says on the website. This still leaves me a little confused, as I'll be living in Millis, but I want to get on in Boston (since I can't buy a house with out a job) Any help would be greatly apriciated.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

redsoxx11 said:


> What towns are considred as being in Boston when they look at the residancey...This still leaves me a little confused, as I'll be living in Millis, but I want to get on in Boston...


Millis is not Boston. Boston is Boston. If you live in Millis, you cannot put down Boston as your residential preference.

Even if you moved to Boston tomorrow you couldn't list Boston for your residency preference anyway because you need to have lived there for up to one year before you take the exam. You can still list Boston as one of your choices, but not for preferance.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Then you have answered your question. Millis is Millis, Boston is Boston.



redsoxx11 said:


> I'll be living in Millis.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Guys thanks for your help, I guess i got a bit confused by the chart below. I took it as I could come back be in millis when I took the testm if I got hired on them move downtown. Oh well, I'll just make a new plan. 
*Timeframe of Full-Time Military Active Duty Service*​​(You must be a Massachusetts Resident at the time of entry to active duty or your Home of Record on your DD214 is Massachusetts)
*City/Town of your residence at time of entry:*
*City/Town of your residence*
*upon return:*​*You may claim Residency Preference in:*​If you were on active duty during the entire 12-month period, (i.e. you entered service *before* June 10, 2005 & returned or are returning *after* June 10, 2006)
​Town *A*​Town *A* or
Town *B *(i.e., you returned to a different municipality)
​Town *A* or ​Town *B*​


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

WHat would you put for A and B right now?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm not a guy, but you're welcome anyway.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I would consider moving from millis too. I know several people on the job in millis, they have about 8 perminent intermitents waiting to be hired on a dept with about 13 full time patrolmen, and no retirements in site.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you for your service to my country.

Boston is confusing because it has neighborhoods, but no official boroughs as far as the city is concerned (the post office does their own thing). Some of these neighborhoods were their own city or town a hundred years ago, but they're all Boston today:Allston 
Back Bay
Bay Village
Beacon Hill
Brighton
Charlestown
Chinatown / Leather District
Dorchester
Downtown
East Boston
Fenway Kenmore
Hyde Park
Jamaica Plain
Mattapan
Mid Dorchester
Mission Hill
North End
Roslindale
Roxbury
South Boston
South End
West End
West Roxbury
​Note that Brookline and Cambridge are not part of Boston.


----------

